# Eure Fahrwerkseinstellung beim Stereo



## chrisle (1. August 2010)

Hallo Stereo-Besitzer,

mich würde interessieren, wie Ihr Euer Fahrwerk konfiguriert habt. 
Ich habe jetzt einiges ausprobiert, bin aber immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden. 
Mir ist klar, dass es in erster Linie um persönliche Vorlieben geht. Trotzdem finde ich solche Vergleiche als Anhaltspunkt immer sehr interessant. 

Körpergröße: 1,84
Körpergewicht: 84KG nackt

Rahmengröße: 18"

*Gabel: Revelation*
Positivdruck: 120PSI
Negativdruck: 120PSI
Floodgate: 3-4 Umdrehungen "auf"
Sag: Gabel geht bis auf die 120mm Markierung runter, wenn ich aufsitze
Rebound: 2 Stufen unter schnellster Einstellung 

*Dämpfer: Fox RP23*
ProPedal: Stufe 3 (also max)
Rebound: 2 Stufen unter schnellster Einstellung
Sag: 20%

*Reifendruck: Vorne 2.0, hinten 1.8 
*

*Einsatzgebiet: 
*Uphill: Forstautobahn
Bergab: Diverse Trails von "flowig" ohne Hindernisse bis felsig mit losen Steinen, Wurzeln und Steinstufen bis zu 30-40cm. 

Wie siehts bei Euch aus?


----------



## PeterR (2. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hab fast die gleichen "Ausgangswerte" wie Du.

Erstens:

Ich hab meinen RP23 zu Toxoholics eingeschickt ( http://www.toxoholics.de/) und auf "hart" umbauen lassen, da der Standardwert des ProPedalsystems bei Cube "mittel" ist. Da hat das PP-System kaum Nährwert. Bei mir hat der Dämpfer fast genau so durchgewippt wie offen. Seit dem Umbau macht er das, was er soll. Kostet ca. 50.-, die ich immer wieder investieren würde 

Ich fahre annähernd das gleiche Einsatzgebiet wie Du. Ich pumpe meine Reifen immer mit 3 bar auf und bin zufrieden damit (rollt etwas leichter).

Ansonsten:

Gabel (FOX Talas) 120 PSI, Dämpfer 200 PSI, sonst ist alles ziemlich gleich.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (2. August 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab fast die gleichen "Ausgangswerte" wie Du.
> 
> ...



Du wiegst 84kg und hast die Talas auf 120 psi und den Dämpfer auf 200 und die Reifen auf drei Bar? Bewegt sich da überhaupt irgendwas? Dazu noch drei Bar auf den Reifen? Das klingt nach nem Rennradsetup.


----------



## fatz (2. August 2010)

ich hab zwar einen rp3 aber ich haett gemeint meine 12bar (=175pis) waeren schon ziemlich 
viel und deutlich mehr als 2 bar hab ich sehr selten in den reifen. aber wer's mag....

vorn mehr reifendruck als hinten ist uebrigens auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## chrisle (2. August 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten, besonders Peter für seine Daten.
Ich gebe den anderen aber Recht: 3 Bar Reifendruck fürs Mountainbike sind wirklich zu viel. So habe ich mich mal ordentlich auf die Nase gelegt. 
Ich empfehle diese Werte hier als Ausgangspunkt für den Reifendruck: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/494669
Hat bei mir und meiner Freundin gut geklappt. 

Wie haben die anderen Ihre Revelation eingestellt? Vor allem die Floodgate Einstellung interessiert mich. Ein bisschen zu viel und ich habe Angst auf einem steileren Trail bei Hindernissen vorne überzustürzen. Etwas weniger die Gabel ist nicht flexibel genug...


----------



## Sentilo (2. August 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Du wiegst 84kg und hast die Talas auf 120 psi und den Dämpfer auf 200 und die Reifen auf drei Bar? Bewegt sich da überhaupt irgendwas? Dazu noch drei Bar auf den Reifen? Das klingt nach nem Rennradsetup.


 
Kommt mir auch brettlhart vor. Ich fahr (bei ebenfalls 84 kg) die 150er Talas mit 75 psi, den Dämpfer mit 160 psi. Sag ist hinten 10 mm und vorn 30 mm, Reifen ca. 2,3 bar. So ist's ein schön bequemer Tourengaul mit reichlich Reserven. Ach ja, Druck- und Zugstufendämpfung hab ich ebenfalls sehr weich (schwach) eingestellt. 

Grüße

Sentilo (sehr happy mit dem Stereo)


----------



## ThunderRoad (2. August 2010)

Also gut, dann hier auch meine Einstellungen:

Ich: 1,74m, knapp 80kg nackt
Stereo: '09er K18 18" mit 140mm Revelation, RP23 und FA 2,25"

Reifen: Vorne 1,8-2bar, hinten ca. 2,3 bar
Gabel: +75, -60psi, damit ergibt sich 27% Sag. Rebound ziemlich mittig, Floodgate so, daß es beim kräftigen draufspringen gerade so aufmacht. Die Motion Control schalte ich nur ein, wenns steil hoch geht oder steile Stufen runter. Und dann soll das Ding nur im absoluten Notfall öffnen (bzw. wenn ich mal wieder vergesse, es zu deaktivieren).
Dämpfer: 145psi ergibt 20% Sag. Rebound 3 Stufen vor ganz offen. Propedal aus, hab ich noch nie benutzt außer zum Ausprobieren. Bei 20% Sag wippt das Stereo praktisch überhaupt nicht, höchstens auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, aber auch dort kaum spürbar.


----------



## PeterR (3. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich sollte mir vielleicht doch mal Gedanken darüber machen, ob das nicht zu hart ist.
Ich hab mal nachgesehen und im Dämpfer sind aktuell 180 PSI, in der Gabel 110 PSI. Hab also leicht übertrieben 

Fakt ist aber, das der Dämpfer bei 150 PSI schon ziemlich weit einsinkt. Bei "normaler" Fahrt in die Arbeit (95% Straße) hat der Markerring nur noch ca. 15 mm bis unten und ich hab Angst, das der Dämpfer dann im Gelände durchschlägt. Ist das so?

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## chrisle (3. August 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich sollte mir vielleicht doch mal Gedanken darüber machen, ob das nicht zu hart ist.
> Ich hab mal nachgesehen und im Dämpfer sind aktuell 180 PSI, in der Gabel 110 PSI. Hab also leicht übertrieben
> ...



Miss mal deinen "Sag": Setz dich ganz vorsichtig (ohne "Ruck") auf dein Bike, halt dich irgendwo fest, Füße auf die Pedalen, langsam runtersteigen.
Jetzt misst du wie weit deine Gabel eingetaucht ist. Vorher natürlich den Gummiring nach unten ziehen.
20-25% sollten bei dir ok sein.


----------



## Sentilo (3. August 2010)

Hallo,

sehr hilfreich bei der Federungsabstimmung sind übrigens diese Fox-Seiten. Da ist für praktisch jede Gabel und jeden Dämpfer erklärt, wie sie man richtig einstellt:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/manuals.htm

Modell & Jahrgang & Sprache auswählen, dann kommt eine glasklare Bedienungsanleitung 

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## PeterR (3. August 2010)

chrisle schrieb:


> Miss mal deinen "Sag": Setz dich ganz vorsichtig (ohne "Ruck") auf dein Bike, halt dich irgendwo fest, Füße auf die Pedalen, langsam runtersteigen.
> Jetzt misst du wie weit deine Gabel eingetaucht ist. Vorher natürlich den Gummiring nach unten ziehen.
> 20-25% sollten bei dir ok sein.




Hallo!

Das hab ich gemacht. Aber wenn das stimmt, tritt genau der o.g. Effekt auf. Ist das bei Dir auch so, das bei normaler Fahrt, also ohne extreme Spitzen, der Dämpfer so weit eintaucht?
Vielleicht mach ich mir da etwas zuviel "Kopf" und das ist völlig ok so...

Ich hab eben nur Angst, das der bei härterer Fahrweise dann durchschlägt. Aber vermutlich passiert das, wie gesagt, nur in meinem Kopf  

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (3. August 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> ich hab Angst, das der Dämpfer dann im Gelände durchschlägt. Ist das so?


frag halt den gummiring. wenn er nach dem gelaende unten ist, warst am 
anschlag. wenn der sag ok ist, mach die druckstufe weiter zu (geht das beim rp23?) 
ansonsten hau mehr druck rein.

ich weiss nicht, was ihr da alle rummacht. ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## PeterR (3. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ansonsten hau mehr druck rein




...hab ich doch!

Und dann schimpfen alle    

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## fatz (3. August 2010)

du armer! eine runde mitleid!


----------



## xerto (3. August 2010)

Also ich:

178 cm 84 Kg (ohne Hand am Waschbecken)

fahr bei der Revalution 10 bar unten und 11 bar oben
Den RP23 mit 16 bar. 

Die Reifen beide mit ca. 2,5 bar.

Ich finde, das Stereo ist immer noch wie ein Sofa, oder?


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. August 2010)

Ist ja auch kein straffes Racebike 

@Peter: so wie fatz schon geschrieben hat, einfach normal die übliche Strecke fahren und danach schauen wo der Gummiring/Kabelbinder sitzt, dann halt solange anpassen, bis er nahezu komplett ausgenutzt wird. Funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn man auch halbwegs ins Gelände geht.

NaitsirhC


----------



## PeterR (3. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> du armer! eine runde mitleid!




Danke man! 

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (3. August 2010)

Btw. der Gummiring rutscht nicht nur durch eintauchen des Dämpfers nach unten. Die Schwerkraft bedient sich auch ganz gerne mal an dem..
Ist zumindest bei mir so.. also wers genau wissen will macht mal für eine Runde n Kabelbinder dran.

191 cm, 82 KG nackt
Stereo RX 2010 18 Zoll

Gabel Revalation U-Turn:
+ 140 psi
- 140 psi
Dingens muss ich nachschauen

Dämpfer RP23

13 Bar 
PP auf 3 
ZS auf 6 Klicks zu (also eher schnell als lahm)

Bin ein bischen verwirrt wegen Floodgate und Motioncontrol:
Ich habe 2 Ventili an der Gabel (linker Holm oben und unten) und am rechten Holm ist oben der Lockout und unten dachte ich würde man die Zugstufe einstellen.. 

Was ist was?

Gruß


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. August 2010)

Rechts unten stellst du die Zugstufe ein (Ausfedergeschwindigkeit), rechts oben das Floodgate, sprich das Losbrechmoment bei eingeschaltetem Lockout, bei inaktivem Lockout hat das Floodgate eine, wenn überhaupt, sehr geringe Auswirkung...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## slmslvn (3. August 2010)

AHHHHH Danke


----------



## chrisle (3. August 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> , bei inaktivem Lockout hat das Floodgate eine, wenn überhaupt, sehr geringe Auswirkung...
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wenn ich das Floodgate bei deaktiviertem Lockout z.B. ganz aufmache, taucht die Gabel deutlich weicher ein. Der Unterschied hat mich bei einem Felsen stürzen lassen (hatte nicht damit gerechnet). Das Floodgate hat "2 Funktionen". 

Es scheint als wären die Fahrwerkseinstellungen hier sehr unterschiedlich.  Zum einen kann man das auf mangelndes Wissen zurückführen (Stichwort 3 Bar Reifendruck  wobei ich mich da selbst nicht ausnehmen möchte, bin vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit selbst mit 3 Bar rumgefahren und habe mich gewundert warums mich dauernd hinhaut )  zum anderen ist es sicherlich auch Geschmacksache. 
Die Körpergröße und das Gewicht sind sicherlich nicht die einzigen Faktoren, die den Sag beeinflussen. Sitzhöhe, Oberkörperlänge, Beinlänge etc. haben auch Auswirkung auf die Federung. 

Ich hoffe irgendwann die für mich perfekte Einstellung gefunden zu haben.


----------



## ThunderRoad (3. August 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Also ich:
> 
> 178 cm 84 Kg (ohne Hand am Waschbecken)
> 
> ...



Mit den Einstellungen? Ich glaub Du würdest auch einen guten Rodeo-Reiter abgeben  

Klar haben unheimlich viele Faktoren Einfluß aufs Setup, speziell beim Stereo mit dem flachen Sitzwinkel schon allein, wie weit die Sattelstütze ausgezogen ist und wo der Sattel in der Waagrechten sitzt (Gewichtsverteilung vorne/hinten). Außerdem Reibung in den Dämpfungselementen (Ich hab den Eindruck, mein Dämpfer läuft jetzt wesentlich geschmeidiger als im Neuzustand) und letztenendes haben die Pumpen auch kein amtliches Eichzertifikat. Da kanns schon Unterschiede geben. Daß sie so groß sind hätte ich allerdings nicht gedacht...


----------



## chrisle (3. August 2010)

Stimmt. Ich sitze auch recht weit hinten, da ich die Sattelstütze bis zur "13" rausziehe wenn es den Berg hoch geht. Beim Runterfahren schiebe ich sie komplett ein - wird am Wochenende noch etwas abgesägt. Das Teil ist zu lang, man kommt gar nicht bis nach ganz "unten". 

Eben noch einmal einige schöne, Trails gefahren - die Fahrwerkseinstellungen waren sehr gut.


----------



## xerto (4. August 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Mit den Einstellungen? Ich glaub Du würdest auch einen guten Rodeo-Reiter abgeben
> 
> .



Springen tut der Bock nicht. Er schaukelt wahrscheinlich eher noch, aber schon komfortabel. 

nee ich bin schon zufrieden mit der Einstellung..


----------



## Rotti84 (4. August 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> 191 cm, 82 KG nackt
> Stereo RX 2010 18 Zoll
> 
> Gruß



@slmslvn

Bei 191cm fährst du einen 18" Rahmen... ist dir der nicht zu klein?

Gruß


----------



## slmslvn (4. August 2010)

Überhaupt nicht! Das Bike bleibt schön wending und wenn ich mal viel Kilometer fresse dann schiebe ich den Sattel hoch auf 14-15 und gut ist. Ist allerdings auch ne Geschmacksache, aber ich kauf mir so Fahrrad nicht um damit Gradeauszufahren  
Davon mal abgesehen ist das Oberrohr beim 20" nicht sehr viel länger.. Dann könnte ich zwar den Sattel weiter runter tun, aber ich finds so sehr gut!

Dachte am Anfang auch das ich n 20" brauchen würde, aber nach der Testfahrt und ner Sinnvollen Argumentation meines Händlers, hab ich das anders gesehen..


----------



## basti1985 (4. August 2010)

ich hab mit 1,95 den 22" Rahmen , für wirklich abfahrtsorientiert hät ich mir en anderes bike geholt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (4. August 2010)

also bei 1,91m kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt keinen 18" rahmen vorstellen...

bei ir ist es übrigens 1,79m und 18"

gruß


----------



## xerto (4. August 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> also bei 1,91m kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt keinen 18" rahmen vorstellen...
> 
> bei ir ist es übrigens 1,79m und 18"
> 
> gruß



Bei mir auch 1,78m und 18"


----------



## zeKai (5. August 2010)

bei meinem 1,96 find ich das 22" stereo schon richtig.... 20" wäre aber sicherlich auch gegangen. 

Zu dem setup kann ich nur sagen das ich auf der RS Revo 145/145psi habe (ist relativ weich) mein rp23 hat glaub 150 und ist auch auf sehr weich. Reifen sind beide auf 2,7bar bei 2.4er fat alberts also richtig hart . Mein gewicht is nackt btw. 91kg


----------



## chrisle (17. April 2011)

Ich muss das Thema noch einmal ausgraben:

Habe mittlerweile das RX2010 gegen das HPC Team 2011 "eingetauscht".
Wieder mit der Revelation, allerdings das neuere Modell ohne Negativdruck. 
Luftdruck wie immer mit ca. 25% SAG eingestellt - passt prima, außer beim Bremsen. Wenn ich vorne bremse taucht die Gabel fast den kompletten Federweg ein. Auf steilen Trails ist das natürlich etwas unangenehm, zumal man dann keine Reserven mehr hat.

Wie weit tauchen Eure Gabeln beim Bremsen ein?
Optimierungspotential?

P.S bitte keine Hinweise darauf die Hinterradbremse verstärkt zu nutzen


----------

